# Treadle sewing machines?



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Wondering how many of you have a treadle sewing machine? Do you use it often or for conversation piece? I think they are so neat but have never owned one.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

When my grandmother passed away, I inherited her treadle machine. It is the only sewing machine that I own. For certain projects I borrow my mother's electric sewing machine. I find that I like the treadle machine better, I have a lot more control. I enjoy the hum of the treadle machine, it always takes me back in time to when I was a little girl sitting on the bed watching my grandmother sew quilt tops. I am teaching my 8 yr. old daughter to use the treadle machine, she is getting the knack of it. I hope some day to pass it on to her.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have one, I got it for if there ever is a time we won't have elect.

I learned to sew on a treadle.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have two. 
A classic five drawer Singer cabinet with a model 27. 

I also have a Free stand/pedal/works (whatever you want to call the entire iron assembly), but no top or machine to go with it. 
Instead I'm trying to track down a Singer treadle top that I can put on it, so I can mount a 66 in it. 
If you've never treadled on a Free, you don't know what you're missing! It's soooo smooth, there's almost no learning curve like there is with a Singer. Ie, it takes a single minute to "get the hang of it"

ETA: Millie, my Singer 27, is mostly for looks, though she _is_ fully functional. Grace, my 66, is electric at the moment. But is soon to be converted to treadle on my Free, so she'll be for work.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I have a couple and they're a conversation piece.... unless for any reason we should be out of electricity for a long period of time. I'm not great at it, frankly, because I LOVE my electronic marvels, BUT I could use it if I had to.

dawn


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

1 singer treadle straight stitch
1 singer hand crank straight stitch
1 singer treadle 30+ stitches

yes I use them! the darn power does out several times a year and usually when I am in the middle of sewing something (or baking.. electric stove)

I am thinking about converting a serger into a treadle!

http://www.mushycat.com/wiki/index.php?n=Treadles.SergerConversion

sewing machine conversion..
http://www.mushycat.com/wiki/index.php?n=Treadles.KenmoreConversion


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

I have my grandmothers tredle but it needs a new belt and haven't found one yet. It's a White


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a Minnesota model "A", but I don't use it too often.
I prefer my electric machine for serious sewing


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Baba said:


> I have my grandmothers tredle but it needs a new belt and haven't found one yet. It's a White


Look on eBay, Baba. Treadle belts are readily available. 
About $8.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Baba said:


> I have my grandmothers tredle but it needs a new belt and haven't found one yet. It's a White


try www.lehmans.com that is where I order my belts from.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I've had several treadles. When I was pregnant I sewed my sons baby clothes on them (he is 26 yrs old now). The one I have now is just for looks. It's been sitting in my livingroom for 1 1/2 years and I haven't even tried it yet.


----------



## indywahm (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh I would love to have one of these. My mom used to have one, but for some reason she took it all apart and made a table out of it. I told her that she threw away the best part.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

Yesterday I went to an auction and bought a treadle machine. I got a New Home in a great cabinet for just 10. When I feel better I will go out and take picture of it to post.


----------

